
Wish a random stranger Happy New Year  - akhilrex
http://geek.akhil.me/pages/wish-a-random-stranger-happy-new-year/index.html
======
snogglethorpe
One of my most memorable New Year's eves was in Edinburgh (Scotland), where
huge crowds gather around the Tron Church on the high street (with bands
playing up and down the street, etc, a general festival atmosphere) ... and
when midnight comes ... people start kissing complete strangers!

I didn't actually realize this until some woman I didn't know came up and
kissed me on the lips! A friend noticed my confusion and told me "oh yeah,
that's what people do"... :]

Maybe it sounds kinda freaky but the atmosphere was very jovial and innocent.
Very surprising for the unprepared, but it was a fun night.

[This is was in 1993 or so, and a bit of googling suggests that maybe
Edinburgh New-Years practice has changed since then though...]

